# سؤال للنقاش



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2009)

الاول لما كنت مخطوبة وبتكلم وانا مش حاسة بحاجة كنت بقول لو اى واحدة اتخطبت وفكت واتخطبت تانى خطيبها حاول يعرف اى حاجة عن خطوبتها الاولى ممكن متقلش غير سبب الفك 
بس فى سؤال ممكن سبب الفك كافى انك تعرفه وتسكت طاب لو حاول يعرف اكتر عن طبع الخطيب الاول او حتى كان فى حب او مفيش او حاجة كانت فى الاول دى تتقال ولا لاا لو انتى بنت هتوافقى انك تقوليله طاب لو شاب لاى مدى هتسائل وتتدخل ومن حقك اصلا انك تدخل ولا شايف انى دى حاجة عادى 
رد الانبا بولا انو مش من حقة يسئل طاب لو سئل اعمل ايه ارد ولا لاا حتت موقف صعب جداا خصوصا لانى حد فضولى لو هو كان خطب وفك انا نفسى هسئل 
بس بردو رد الانبا بولا لو قلتيله اى حاجة انتى هتندمى لانى هيشلهالك بكرة وبعده


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع حلو قوي

بصي 
هو مش شئ مهم 
انا اعرف اي شئ عن الماضي 
لان دا شئ انتهي خلاص
مش هاستفيد منه اي شئ

بس
لو سئل هارد علي اسئلته بكل صراحه
ايه المشكله في كدا
بالعكس انا شايفها شئ عادي
وكمان هاكسب ثقته فيا لانه هيحس اني صرايحه معاه

ووقتها يبقي من حقي انا كمان
 انه يحكي كل شئ عنه


وميرسي علي الموضوع


ومستنيه اراء الاخرين​


----------



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2009)

هو كلامك صح يا فينو بس لو هو شرقى اوى يعنى تفتكرى ممكن يحاسبك على صراحتك دى بعدين


----------



## Alexander.t (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع حلو 

بصراحه يا ميرنا لو انا هسئل ولازم يترد عليا بصراحه لان ما بنى على باطل فهو باطل

تانى حاجه انا مكنتش فى حياتها فالبتالى الصفحه اتقفلت ومينفعش احكم عليها او اخد اى قرار 

انا بدايتى معاها من يوم ما عرفتها غير كدا مقدرش احكم او اتكلم فى حاجات متخصنيش او مجتش فى وقتى انا

حكاية رجل شرقى انا شرقى بس فى حاجه اسمها عقل 

لو اى حاجه حبيت اتكلم فيها حصلت مع خطيبها الاؤلانى ببساطه شديده جدا ممكن يتقالى انت بتحاسبنى على ايه

هو انت كنت مين فى وقتها عشان تحاسبنى هو انا غلط معاك عشان تحاسبنى

وانا مينفعش يتقالى الكلام دا

فلازم اعرف كل حاجه عنها سواء خطوبتها الاؤلانيه او حتى الماضى عموما

وبنحط خطوط حمرا عشان محدش يتعداها ومن بدايتى معاها اقدر اتكلم غير كدا ابقى انا انسان غير سوى

ميرسى ميرنا على الموضوع الجميل

واسف للاطاله

*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 ديسمبر 2009)

فى رأى انها لو سئلت تجاوب وترد بصراحة
لان زى اللى فات مات واتقفل بمجرد دخوله حياتها
لكن لو هو حب يسئل من باب الفضول زى ما بتقولى
وما لما اقوله واكون صريحة جداا معاه 
لان لو مكنتش صريحة معاه ممكن يكون هو عارف حاجة وبيسئلنى فيها عشان يتاكد
وانا هروح مش مجاوبة بصراحة يبقى انا كدة كدبت عليه وخبيت وتبقى مش حلوة
لكن انه يحاسبها على اللى فات يبقى مش من حقه لان زى ما هو هيحاسبها ممكن هى كمان تحاسبه
لكن الماضى بالنسبة للاتنين اتقفل بمجرد دخلوهم حياة بعض
اللى يهمه بعد كدة من ساعة لما اتخطبتله مش قبلها

طولت عليكى
ميرسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *موضوع حلو *​
> 
> *بصراحه يا ميرنا لو انا هسئل ولازم يترد عليا بصراحه لان ما بنى على باطل فهو باطل*​
> *تانى حاجه انا مكنتش فى حياتها فالبتالى الصفحه اتقفلت ومينفعش احكم عليها او اخد اى قرار *​
> ...


 
هدرب فيك يا مينا طاب انتا بتقول انك مش من حقك تعابتها او تحاسبها يبقى ليه تعرف من باب العلم بشىء ولا عشان متسمعش من بره ولا عشان تكون شخصيتها من كل موقف بتحكيهولك 
انا حد فك خطوبته ومحتارة لو اتحطيت فى موقف زى دا احكيلة ببساطة جداا ولا اخاف من كل كلمة بطلعها فى الموضوع دا طاب هو افضل حل انى متكلمش كتيرفى اى تجربة عدت اه اقوله عن موضوع ارتباطى وسبب الفك مفتكرش انك هتعوز تعرف اكتر من كدا او اى شخص كدا
 صحبتى قلتلى انو ممكن يسئلك اسئلة بايخه كنتو بتتكلمو فى ايه بترحو فين بس انا لو سئلنى كدا هقوله متلزمنيش


----------



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> فى رأى انها لو سئلت تجاوب وترد بصراحة​
> لان زى اللى فات مات واتقفل بمجرد دخوله حياتها
> لكن لو هو حب يسئل من باب الفضول زى ما بتقولى
> وما لما اقوله واكون صريحة جداا معاه
> ...


 
يجماعه انتو فهمينى لما الانبا بولا بيتكلم بيقول انى اى موضوع ارتابط قبل كدا متقليش غير سبب الانفصال لانى لو قلتى قصة حب محدش هيتعب غيرك وهتتعبيه وهتزرعى جواه اسئلة كتير ممكن بعد الجواز برضو يفضل تعبان لو رديتى رد بصراحة على كل اسئلته انتى اللى هتتعبى هو احسن حل فعلا انى سبب الانفصال اى سؤال تانى مفتكرش انى هرد عشان ممكن ارد رد ميعجبهوش ولا انا احس انو بيدخل كتير


----------



## marcelino (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*عن نفسي لو حسيت انها مش عايزه تقول او سؤالى ممكن يضايقها او يحطها فى موقف مش ظريف*

*مش هسأل و هتخطى الموضوع *

*وبعدين انا ليا الوضع الحالى انها بتحبنى انا وهترتبط بيا انا *

*المهم هل التجربه وكل ما يتعلق بيها انتهى بالنسبه ليها ؟*

*والاجابه فى الغالب هتكون ايوة يبقى مش عايزين نرجع للى فات *

*وبعدين الفضول مش حلو وممكن يولد الشك*

*بس ممكن لو طالبه معايا اعرف *

*ممكن اعرف الخطوط العريضه بس فى الموضوع  مش لازم تفاصيل واسباب*

*وممكن استغل الموضوع عكسيا *

*استعوب واحتوى تجاربها  لانى انا اكيد ليا اخطاء ماضيه اتمنى انها تنساها ليا*

*المهم واكررها تانى تكون التجارب دى وكل ما يتعلق بيها انتهى تماما*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> هجرب فيك يا مينا طاب انتا بتقول انك مش من حقك تعابتها او تحاسبها يبقى ليه تعرف من باب العلم بشىء ولا عشان متسمعش من بره ولا عشان تكون شخصيتها من كل موقف بتحكيهولك
> 
> لازم اعرف يا ميرنا ولما اعرف منها احسن ما اعرف من الغريب لان مفيش حاجه دلوقتى بتبقى سر
> مسيرى واحد صاحبى هيشوفنى معاها ويعرف انى خطيبها وهيقولى انا كنت بشوفها و ووو الخ
> ...


*
متتسرعيش ممكن يكون هو عاوز يعرف مثلا الاماكن عشان ميودكيش نفس الاماكن وتفتكريه بالذات لو كان فى قصة حب 
لكن كنتو بتتكلمو فى ايه سوال عبيط يعنى ايه كنتو بتتكلمو فى ايه حد خاطبنى كنا بنتكلم فى ايه يعنى
بنتكلم فى الطبخ ههههههههه
*


----------



## النهيسى (20 ديسمبر 2009)

أختنا الغاليه : ميرنا

مقدمه
أنا خطبت حوالى 9 مرات منهم 2 نصف اكليل

ولم أوفق فيهم

تعرفى ليه

1- السبب الاول أنى أمى تقيم معى ,’’ يهيئ لخطيبتى أن أمى ستأكلها فى أحدى الليالى مساء

2- كنت بحكى بسذاجه لاصدقاء .. كنت فاكر أنهم أصدقاء .. فكانوا يتدخلوا لأفساد الخطوبه


المهم الحمد لله .. أتجوزت من زمااااااان ... أنسانه كويسه 


أقصد من قصتى


كل ما ينفسخ خطبه لى أحزن

فقال لى صديق راهب .... أصل اللى ربنا أختارها لك وهتسعدك لسه 


المهم


اللى تنفسخ خطوبته ويزعل يبقى غلطان

لأن الزواج من الله ( ما يجمعه الله لا يفرقه أنسان )


أجابات أسئلتك

اى فتاه تحكى لخطيبها عن خطوبتها السابقه ... تكون مخطئه .. هو الشاب يهمه ايه من كده 

الفضول خطأ منه

والشاب المتقدم ( الجديد ) تقدم عن أقتناع وعارف أنها كانت مخطوبه ولم تتم اراده الرب

لتقل له خطيبته عند سؤالها .... شيئا واحدا

لنبدأ صفحه جديده من الفرح والسعاده ... لأن الكلام فى الماضى 

وتغلق بهدوء وباسلوب جميل هذا النقاش

ثم هى تعطيه الفرصه ليه لهذه الاسئله

ليه  لا تحول الجلسه معه لنقاش عن مستقبلهم 

وتاسيس العفش .. والسؤال عن والدته .. والتعبير عن حبها له

فأذا شعر بالحب منها والاهتمام ..... هيصمت

ونصيحه ... اللى عاوزه خطيبها يحبها ويحترمها 


تزور أهله  وتحترم أسرته .. وتقدم هدايا لهم وله


ونصيحه اخرى ... لا تحكوا لاصدقائكم عن أى شيئ يخص الزواج

لا صفات العريس أو العروسه .. ولا مين عليه يشترى هذا للأثاث  

أغلقا الباب .. 
الحياه ليست متحمله الرجوع للماضى ..

لنبدأ صفحات من السعاده


ونصيحه أخرى للبنات

لا تطولى فتره الخطوبه اكثلر من اللازم ... هذ يؤدى لصعوبات

عبئ على العريس فى الهدايا فى المناسبات ... تدخل طنط فايزه وطنط سعاد

وطنط .... لفساد الخطوبه


أخيرا

1- معذره للأطاله
2- ربنا يسعد أولاده

مش سامع أحد منكم بيقول معايا آمين


----------



## marcelino (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*اميين*

*ردك فى منتهى الحكمه يا استاذ نهيسي*

*كلام 100  100*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 ديسمبر 2009)

انا من رايي ان حسب شخصية لخطيب يعنى لو متفتح ممكن يعرف حاجات عامة مش المشكلة كلها 
وبعدين هو ليه من يوم ماعرفته وبس 
مش حلو انه يسال كدة


----------



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *عن نفسي لو حسيت انها مش عايزه تقول او سؤالى ممكن يضايقها او يحطها فى موقف مش ظريف*
> 
> *مش هسأل و هتخطى الموضوع *
> 
> ...


 
يجامد انتا سيبك لو كل الرجالة ميسئلوش زيك يباى


----------



## تيمون (20 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> أختنا الغاليه : ميرنا
> 
> مقدمه
> أنا خطبت حوالى 9 مرات منهم 2 نصف اكليل
> ...






اتفق معاك مئه ب المئه ... كامك ممتاز يا نهسى وراى مثل رايك


----------



## Alexander.t (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> يجماعه انتو فهمينى لما الانبا بولا بيتكلم بيقول انى اى موضوع ارتابط قبل كدا متقليش غير سبب الانفصال لانى لو قلتى قصة حب محدش هيتعب غيرك وهتتعبيه وهتزرعى جواه اسئلة كتير ممكن بعد الجواز برضو يفضل تعبان لو رديتى رد بصراحة على كل اسئلته انتى اللى هتتعبى هو احسن حل فعلا انى سبب الانفصال اى سؤال تانى مفتكرش انى هرد عشان ممكن ارد رد ميعجبهوش ولا انا احس انو بيدخل كتير



*
يا ميرنا مع احترامى الكامل لشخص الانبا بولا مفيش شاب دلوقتى عبيط

اى شاب متقدم لبنت عارف ان البنت ان مكنتش اتخطبت عن قصة حب هيبقى عارف ومتاكد ان هى مريت بقصة حب مفيش ولا بنت ولا شاب بلا ماضى اكد اجزم ان 99.9 %

كلهم لديهم ماضى *


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 ديسمبر 2009)

لا يا مينا متجمعش 
فيه بنات بتبقى خايفة من الحب والثقة بالناس
ومبيبقاش لها ماضى 
وبعدين حتى لو لها 
الولد لما يحكى هى كمان تبقى تحكى 
وبعدين لما هى حتحكى هو حيشيله لها وحيغير زيادة


----------



## marcelino (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> يجامد انتا سيبك لو كل الرجالة ميسئلوش زيك يباى


 
*هنتررريق ماشي :heat:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 ديسمبر 2009)

didi adly


*خد بالك انا قولت ان حوالى 99.9 من عشره
 عموما انا فى حياتى مشوفتش بنت بلا ماضى *​


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 ديسمبر 2009)

انا واخدة بالى بس دى نسبة قليلة جدا فيه بنات كتير با ماضى وانا اعرف ناس كتير وشفتها 
ميرسى لك على الرد والاهتمام


----------



## vetaa (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*بصراحه هيبقى فضول بايخ من الطرفين انهم يسالوا على تفاصيل
كانهم هيقارنوا بعد كده العلاقه دى باللى فاتت
انا فى رايي فعلا
سبب الانفصال وخلاص
لانه اصلا موضوع انتهى ليه يتفتح تانى؟


مينا البطل 
على فكرة فى بنات كتير من غير ماضى او حب يعنى
وانا منهم وبحترم دة جدا
لان بالنسبه ليا كل حاجه فى وقتها المظبوط افضل بكتير
*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*البنات الكتيير اللى بتقولو عليهم مش هيمثلو واحد فى الميه يجماعه*

*انا متاكد ان فى بنات بلا ماضى بس قليلين جداااااا*

*سورى يجماعه احنا كدا حولنا الموضوع لحاجه تانى خالص *

*وميرنا ممكن تطردنى لانى انا السبب ههههه*​


----------



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مش عيب اننا نمر بتجارب المهم التجارب دى نهاية او بدايتها ايه لو بدئين على ارتباط بنسبالى عادى ولو نهاية ارتباط برضو عادى لكن انى حد يتسلى او يستهبل فى مشاعر الغير على سبيل انو يضيع وقت دا مش بحترمة فى ناس مش بتحب تقعد منغير حب مش بغرض الارتباط انما لازم يبقى فى حد فى حياتها انا منكرش انى التجربة علمتنى كتير بلعكس انا دلوقتى هقدر اختار وانا قدامى نقط احدد عليها عكس الاول خالص بختار وانا مش عارفة تايهه وكل حد يقولك كلام  مش ممكن ترتاحى كلام اختبارات الناس يتوهك لكن لما تعيشى انتى وتختبرى هتعرفى تختارى ودا مش عيب الطبيعى اننا بنمر بتجارب سؤا فى سن مراهقة او لما نكبر ونرتبط


----------



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *البنات الكتيير اللى بتقولو عليهم مش هيمثلو واحد فى الميه يجماعه*​
> 
> *انا متاكد ان فى بنات بلا ماضى بس قليلين جداااااا*​
> *سورى يجماعه احنا كدا حولنا الموضوع لحاجه تانى خالص *​
> *وميرنا ممكن تطردنى لانى انا السبب ههههه*​


لا يا مينا ابدا دا موضوع للنقاش واكيد هيتفرع لكثرة الاراء  
فعلا انا مع مينا بس حكاية ماضى دى حساها تقيلة اوى يعنى لو مريت بتجربة عاطفية ارحم شوية 
وانا معاك 99% لانى فى بنات تقنعك جداا انه مش بتحب بس نظراتها فضحاها بقيت خبره انا فى المشوير دى قليل جداا اللى ممرش بتجربة عاطفية فى مشاعره بتخونة بس لا بيتراجع لانو خايف وفى اللى مش قادر يتكلم اساس


----------



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2009)

didi adly قال:


> لا يا مينا متجمعش
> فيه بنات بتبقى خايفة من الحب والثقة بالناس
> ومبيبقاش لها ماضى
> وبعدين حتى لو لها
> ...


 بس دى مشكلة لانى لما تتخطب هتتعب جدا لانها مش سهل انهها تثق فيه وممكن لو صدر منه اى موقف تفهميه عدم ثقة وتتصدمى


----------



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *بصراحه هيبقى فضول بايخ من الطرفين انهم يسالوا على تفاصيل*
> *كانهم هيقارنوا بعد كده العلاقه دى باللى فاتت*
> *انا فى رايي فعلا*
> *سبب الانفصال وخلاص*
> ...


 
يعنى مش بتحترمنى يا ولية ولا ايه :smil8:
مضيقانى اوى كلمة ماضى دى


----------



## ميرنا (20 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> أختنا الغاليه : ميرنا
> 
> مقدمه
> أنا خطبت حوالى 9 مرات منهم 2 نصف اكليل
> ...


 بسم الصليب عليك رد مقنع جداا


----------



## Alexander.t (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*الماضى يا ميرنا مش شرط انو ماضى وحش مجرد الدخول فى علاقه عاطفيه دا بالنسبه للشاب ماضى

عموما يجماعه نرجع للموضوع الاصلى عشان كدا توهنا شويه 
*​


----------



## mina_picasso (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*الموضوع جميل جدا

بس صعب شوية 

وانا رأيي مش لازم نتكلم في تفصيل لانها ممكن تجرح التاني 

وممكن الكلام في الموضوع دة يعمل مشاكل بسبب الغيرة ​*


----------



## sony_33 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

انا من راى المتواضع
 ان مش من حقى ان اعرف اكتر من سبب الفك فقط لتحاشية على الاقل مسبقا
اما اذا كانت تحبة ام لا فاظظن السؤال دة يبقى قبل الخطوبة
ياما حبقى بتعب نفسى علشان على الاقل الاجابة معروفة
مش معقول حتبقى خطيبتى وتقولى كنت بحبة
انا راى انى محدش يسال اصلا وريحو دماغكم علشان محدش بيقول الحقيقة اصلا
شكرا ميرنا​


----------



## vetaa (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> يعنى مش بتحترمنى يا ولية ولا ايه :smil8:
> مضيقانى اوى كلمة ماضى دى



:smil8::smil8::smil8:
*اية يا بنتى ركزى هى الخطوبة اللى يتقصد بيها الماضى:t9:
الماضى اللى هو قبل الارتباط الرسمى
واعتقد انك من انصار ان ميبقاش فى علاقه قبل الخطوبة
وبتبقى وجهات نظر

وبعدين لو مضيقاكى ماضى
نخليها ما قبل الحدث الرسمى حلو كده:t30:

وبعدين يا مينا ما هى كاتبه للنقاش
يعنى هنبوظلها الموضوع اصلا هههه
*


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههه
عسل يا فيتا 
وبعدين يا جماعة انا من راى فيتا 
حب قبل الخطوبة حاجة مش حلوة لانه ممكن يجرحها وهى ممكن متقدرش تعدى المحنة دى 
فليه الواحدة متخدش بالها


----------



## sparrow (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> الاول لما كنت مخطوبة وبتكلم وانا مش حاسة بحاجة كنت بقول لو اى واحدة اتخطبت وفكت واتخطبت تانى خطيبها حاول يعرف اى حاجة عن خطوبتها الاولى ممكن متقلش غير سبب الفك
> بس فى سؤال ممكن سبب الفك كافى انك تعرفه وتسكت طاب لو حاول يعرف اكتر عن طبع الخطيب الاول او حتى كان فى حب او مفيش او حاجة كانت فى الاول دى تتقال ولا لاا لو انتى بنت هتوافقى انك تقوليله طاب لو شاب لاى مدى هتسائل وتتدخل ومن حقك اصلا انك تدخل ولا شايف انى دى حاجة عادى
> رد الانبا بولا انو مش من حقة يسئل طاب لو سئل اعمل ايه ارد ولا لاا حتت موقف صعب جداا خصوصا لانى حد فضولى لو هو كان خطب وفك انا نفسى هسئل
> بس بردو رد الانبا بولا لو قلتيله اى حاجة انتى هتندمى لانى هيشلهالك بكرة وبعده




*بصي يا ميرنا عشان نكون منطقيين وواقعيين اي حد خطب سوا ولد او بنت حد فك خطوبته لازم يسال سبب الفك وطبيعي انك تقوليله بدون الدخول في تفاصيل 
وانا اتفرجت علي الحلقة دي بتاعه ابونا بولا  والكلام الي استفدته منه ان بشكل عام لما تتخطبي  وخطيبك سالك عن اي ارتباط سابق او خطوبة متدخليش في تفاصيل خالص يعني انتي تكوني ذكيه ،في كلام ينفع يتقال دا مياثرش علي علاقتكم  وفي كلام مينفعش يتقال خلاص لان  الكلام فيه هيتعبك وكمان يتعبة وممكن ياثر علي علاقتكم *
*الموضوع بسيط وعادي جداا واي حد بيخطب لازم حتي بيسال انتي حبيتي قبل كدة  حتي لو مكنش في خطوبة واتفكت*


----------



## النور الجديد (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> الاول لما كنت مخطوبة وبتكلم وانا مش حاسة بحاجة كنت بقول لو اى واحدة اتخطبت وفكت واتخطبت تانى خطيبها حاول يعرف اى حاجة عن خطوبتها الاولى ممكن متقلش غير سبب الفك
> بس فى سؤال ممكن سبب الفك كافى انك تعرفه وتسكت طاب لو حاول يعرف اكتر عن طبع الخطيب الاول او حتى كان فى حب او مفيش او حاجة كانت فى الاول دى تتقال ولا لاا لو انتى بنت هتوافقى انك تقوليله طاب لو شاب لاى مدى هتسائل وتتدخل ومن حقك اصلا انك تدخل ولا شايف انى دى حاجة عادى
> رد الانبا بولا انو مش من حقة يسئل طاب لو سئل اعمل ايه ارد ولا لاا حتت موقف صعب جداا خصوصا لانى حد فضولى لو هو كان خطب وفك انا نفسى هسئل
> بس بردو رد الانبا بولا لو قلتيله اى حاجة انتى هتندمى لانى هيشلهالك بكرة وبعده


 
*صديقتي الغاليه ميرنا سلام الرب معك*

*موضوع جدا مهم ويحتاج الى الكثير من النقاش والردود *

*أريد أن أقول بأن أساس العلاقة بين الخطيبين هي الصراحة المتبادلة والصدق في التعامل واذا سالتي فاجيبي ما دمتي واثقة من نفسك وتعلمين بانك على صواب لا تخافي من أي شيء .*

*واريد أن أقول لك بأن أساس العلاقة الزوجية مبني على المحبة والثقة والصراحة والعطاء ويجب أن يكون الزوج هو صديق واخ وحبيب وزوج واب وام وطلفك وحياتك وكل شيء بنسبت لك فانك امتلكتي العالم .*

*فالرجل طفل الصغير يحتاج الى الحنان والعاطفة القوية وهذا يرجع الى شخصيت الفتاة وكيفية التعامل مع زوجها بشتى الطرق واختيار الشيء المناسب بوقت المناسب.*

*ولكن كوني دائما على ثقة بانك عندما ترتبطين بشخص انت وهو شخص واحد ولا تهتمي بما مضى ولا باي شيء واذا اراد ان يحكي ويقول لك فهو حر وهذا يرجع الى شخصيته.*

*واخيرا ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان*

*وكونب دائما على ثقة وشامخه ولا تخافي من أي شيء وارمي حملك على الرب يسوع وطول ما أنتي على صواب لاتخافي .*

*انا اسفة قد اطلت الكلام *

*لك مني كل الحب *

*اختك النور الجديد*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*الأخت / ميرنا الموضوع لايستاهل التفكير كثير *
*أولا" فسخ أى خطوبة ده شيء عادى جدا" ونعمة من عند ربنا لعدم التوافق بين الأثنين وأعتبرها هي أرادة الله ( السماء تعلن عن هذه الخطبة بعدم الموافقة **)*
*ثانيا" ليس من حق أي من الطرفين السؤال عن شيء مضي ... لكل واحد حق السؤال من لحظة المعرفة ووالأرتباط فقط*
*ثالثا"   أذا كان هناك أصرار علي السؤال لمعرفة الماضي فالأجبة يجب أن تكون الرفض من أتمام مثل هذا الزواج لعدم وجود الثقة ودخول الشك وهنا يحكم علي الزواج  بالفشل *
*رابعا" علي كل أثنين فيه نية الأرتباط ببعض الصلاة علي الدوام وطلب الأرشاد من الرب يسوع المسيح ... هل هو من أختيار الرب أم لا ؟*
*أسف للتطويل والرب يرشدك للصح والمسيح يملاء حياتك بنعيمه آمين*


----------



## ميرنا (21 ديسمبر 2009)

sparrow قال:


> *بصي يا ميرنا عشان نكون منطقيين وواقعيين اي حد خطب سوا ولد او بنت حد فك خطوبته لازم يسال سبب الفك وطبيعي انك تقوليله بدون الدخول في تفاصيل *
> *وانا اتفرجت علي الحلقة دي بتاعه ابونا بولا والكلام الي استفدته منه ان بشكل عام لما تتخطبي وخطيبك سالك عن اي ارتباط سابق او خطوبة متدخليش في تفاصيل خالص يعني انتي تكوني ذكيه ،في كلام ينفع يتقال دا مياثرش علي علاقتكم وفي كلام مينفعش يتقال خلاص لان الكلام فيه هيتعبك وكمان يتعبة وممكن ياثر علي علاقتكم *
> *الموضوع بسيط وعادي جداا واي حد بيخطب لازم حتي بيسال انتي حبيتي قبل كدة حتي لو مكنش في خطوبة واتفكت*


 عصفورى فينك من بدرى انا مبسوطة انك رديتى فى موضوعى 
عندك حق انا هسمع اراء كتير بس لازم زكاء المراءه يشتغل ومعاكى حق فى انى مش اى حاجة تتقال ولا كل حاجة ولونى ارتباطنا كان رسمى جداا ومشفتهوش غير شهر لانو سافر بس انا بسئل لانى كنت عاوز اعرف من حق اى حد يتقدملى يعرف


----------

